# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Can anyone vouch for Sciroxx Tren e and Test e??? Check out the pics... :] Thanks!

## tripmachine

Just got this today in the mail..... wanted to get some feedback on these if possible.... Are they legit? tren -Batch#7548 exp.3/14 test-Batch#2658 exp.9/13 Thanks for any help!! 

Also are they supposed to be pretty runny? Seems a bit more runny than it should be..... but maybe I'm mistaken... Thanks!
.



sorry shouldn't have shown names..... MOD can you edit my title please if it's against the rules.... sorry for breaking them if that's the case..... I'd better hit up the rules again, DOH!

----------


## tripmachine



----------


## lord henry

is that an ugl ??

----------


## tripmachine

> is that an ugl ??


ehhhhhhh hmmm.... i don't know... :] I'm trying to figure it out... seeing if anyone has an idea... I'm going to do a little digging to see what i can come up with but if anyone knows anything on this I'd appreciate a quick reply thanks!!!

----------


## GearIdentity

Supposed to be made from the original owner of syntrop.

----------


## tripmachine

> Supposed to be made from the original owner of syntrop.


does that mean you think it's A okAy? or what? :P

----------


## strongmann

what i can tell you is that you need to edit the name on the box and vials before a mod tells you to...

----------


## Mammon

> Supposed to be made from the original owner of syntrop.


correct.. 
its legit.

----------


## BAMBAM2385

awesome stuff.

----------


## Coop77

> is that an ugl ??


There is no legitimate medical tren , so it's ugl.

----------


## onefm

They're pushing it like a legit lab, but also getting tagged as UGL. I've tried the Test Cyp, from what looked like a legit batch, and it was very underdosed if any..I figured they would try to make something quality enough to get someone to use it again..

----------


## TheMemoryRemains

Pictures would be nice if you can get them up

----------

